# Nozzel PSI & GPM



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I tested my nozzels for gpm and the psi at the jetters gauge. I realize I'm not going to get full psi at end of line. I would welcome any and all comments. Like rejet inserts to smaller or bigger, or good enough, not good enough,, stuff like that. 
My engine has a governor, she won't go higher than 2500 ish rpm, gauge says up to 4000k. So the stated readings of psi are those that are reached at or below 2500
My goal was to get at and not go above 4kpsi, or throttled up as high as possible when 4k couldn't be reached. 
Some nozzles reached 4k psi easily, some barely made it, and some didn't. Again the psi readings are at jetter pump gauge. 
I know some gpm readings seem to be to exact but did that for knowledge of um whatever, lol. 
1/2 inch hrv forward. @4000 psi. 15 gpm
1/2 roto drill. @3200 psi. 18.75 gpm
1/2 all purpose 6r. @3350 psi. 19.5 gpm
1/2 warthog. @4000 psi. 14.5 gpm
1/2 chisel. @3000 psi. 19 gpm

These readings are through first 500ft 1/2 to a 150ft 3/8
3/8. Rotating [email protected] 90 degree [email protected] Got to 4000 easy. 8gpm
3/8 chisel. 4000psi (reached @ 1700 rpm) 10gpm
3/8 1f6r. 4000psi (reached 2200 rpm) 15gpm (this is correct,, I thought 3/8 hose was 12gpm max) 
3/8 warthog 4000psi (reached 2000 rpm) 10gpm


----------

